# Taxal Lodge : Derbyshire : March 2012



## Mars Lander (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought I throw this at you all, was a lilttle while back now.

Originally A massive residence for obviously a well heeled family, built in 1905 then later in it's life A kind of boarding school that closed it doors around 2005, it's future lies in limbo as plans to convert it into apartments were thrown out.

Visited it seems by many a chav and chavette, shame really it would have been really nice a while back and the views it commands are quite fab. It's in quite a quiet overgrown place pretty tucked away.

Splored with Sshhh.. , Luckypants and Mrs Luckypants on a rather nice sunny day.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++ACCESS++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++







Despite the frequent bad elemental visits






There are bits and bobs laying about






but most things are just thrown about all over the place furniture and everything






or the whole rooms emptied











Not a fan of footie myself but I always liked a go on these, no one wants to play tho  including me 











Only when he was Ziggy tho eh? 
















Hello Luckypants






an UXB but boiler as opposed to bomb...theres not too much happening here I have to create some drama






Look a clutch of ACORNS what a waste Electrons, BBC model 'B's and for the richest of kids the fabled Archimedes with its legendary 32 bit RISC processor






I couldn't bear to leave em like that so....






and like this complete with hi tech monitor..sorted






not the best of splores but certanly in a nice enough place and one can always use the backdrop of dereliction 






Maybe not a plan A but maybe a plan b for the Northerners on the way home if their TG potteries trips go askew

Thanks for looking byeeees​


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2012)

Blimey that's a blast from the past, I had an electron and an archimedes, then I moved over to Amiga.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 6, 2012)

krela said:


> Blimey that's a blast from the past, I had an electron and an archimedes, then I moved over to Amiga.



Me too but not from an Archimedes bloody hell you must of been minted, I always saw that game on it was it "Virus" where you flew around on patchwork quilt effect landscape , that was so cutting edge back then


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice find Alt lots of good shots and love that last one too


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 6, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Very nice find Alt lots of good shots and love that last one too



Cheers , I wish I had found it tho , its been well visited by all and sundry it seems


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 6, 2012)

Another cracker bud. :yes:


----------



## sonyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Superb pics!! love the look of this place, and those computers bring back some memories


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't recall seeing the computers (scratches head) ... didn't think I'd missed any rooms.

I quite like this place...fooked as it is.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 6, 2012)

I love the david Bowie comment!

And this place looks in better nick than ever I imagined... gonna go see for myself!


----------



## nelly (Jul 6, 2012)

I absolutely always love your photos, I just wish I could creep in your place and permanently delete your HDR software


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome set of photos !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 6, 2012)

Great pics Mr A, the last shot looks ace! Was a rather splendid mooch Looks like luckypants got his pants on his head again


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice that, love that jigsaw shot...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks all for your wonderful feedbacks , even Nelly haha 

PerjurySaint are you the InvisibleMan?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 7, 2012)

There's some good stuff down in the cellars


----------



## Ratters (Jul 8, 2012)

Great shots  Really like 'em


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 9, 2012)

Ha ha didnt think you where posting this its was quiet a while back , great set of shots , Derbyshire thats where we went i just sat in the back and let the world go by had no idea where we was goin or been till you posted this, dude i need to wake up lol .


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was great! got a chuckle over the Bowie comment.


----------

